# CD Player nur mit Autoplay



## lernen.2007 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein CD-Player, aber der Funktioniert nur mit CD's welche die Autoplay Funktion anbieten. Wenn ich aber über Arbeitsplatz, den Inhalt von CD Lesen will, dann gibt es folgende Fehlermeldung: CD nicht gefunden oder es ist kein CD in CD Laufwerk. Muss man irgendwie was einstellen dafür?

Ist CD Player etwa kaputt oder liegt eher irgendwo anders? Was meint Ihr dazu?

Danke


----------

